# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  scooter

## stacyefc

what is sarah doing with him. he is so annoying and such a ming. does anyone know if he is leaving soon cos i really hope so

----------


## Katy

i dont think that he is leaving soon well i dont know i just havent heard anything. I know what you mean he drives me up the wall. i think hes sweet to Sarah though.

----------


## stacyefc

yeah he does love her and that but you just couldn't imagine her going out with someone like her he is too annoying

----------


## Katy

he is an odd chioce for her considering her track record. Nasty Ade, Neil, Todd(gay), Jason and Adam. Scooter seems too nice.

----------


## stacyefc

i know she normally goes for bad boys

----------


## Katy

i think hes abit odd. Like the way he is with those fish.

----------


## Johnny Allen

He's a strange guy but his heart is certainly in the right place, and Sarah needs soemthing good to happen in her life. The poor girl has been raped, had a baby at 13, had a boyfriend who turned out to be gay, almost been murdered......., she has to have something good come into her life and Scooter clearly loves her.

----------


## CrazyLea

has she been raped before.. i didnt know that (well i cant remember anyway)

----------


## alan45

He is too nice for streetwise 'I'll sleep wth anyone' Sarah

----------


## true.moon

he is such a pointless charcter and the storyline is so stupid!!!

----------


## Luna

> has she been raped before.. i didnt know that (well i cant remember anyway)



SL has never been raped, it was  consensual sex that bethany was conceived in

----------


## Treacle

I remember it well, she came back with an head transplant and they totally changed her character. The old Sarah-Louise was so different. They came up with this bizarre idea to get her up the duff in a second and it just came out of nowhere.

ET Gail and dopey Mahhhtin didn't say very much to her either (glad he's going, he's as wooden as my kitchen door).

I'm fed up to the back teeth of Scooter. Who is he? What is he there for?

----------


## chance

the fish storyline is yawn fest but it is nice to see theyve paired her up with someone different and nice but she never seems to look after beth anymore does she?

----------


## Treacle

With Gail working full time trying to bring back the medical centre from wherever it's vanished to and Audrey working full time earning a packet in her backstreet hairdressing salon you would think Sarah would be lumbered with the baby but she goes to work herself and allover the place like the pub etc...

Maybe David does all the babysitting or Mahhhtin?

It's not like Mahhhtin works or anything is it. Only when there's someone from Weatherfield in the hospital will you see Mahhhtin there and he seems to work allover the place.

----------


## CrazyLea

so she wasnt raped then? and yeah scooter is really boring and i dont see the point in his character to be honest! and this is rather random but im being stalked by a fly >.<

----------


## Treacle

No she wasn't raped they turned her into an irresponsible child who slept around.

----------


## hayzie

scooter is a bit weird but as long as they are both happy who are we to judge? lol!

----------


## Johnny Allen

I could have sworn she was raped by that phaedolphile guy that she chatted to on-line. My mistake maybe, but I remember him chasing her round the house and trying to force himself on her,anyone remember?

----------


## Treacle

> I could have sworn she was raped by that phaedolphile guy that she chatted to on-line. My mistake maybe, but I remember him chasing her round the house and trying to force himself on her,anyone remember?


The guy who also played Peter Phelan in Brookside (the hairdresser)

Yeah she didn't get raped by him though, she escaped.

----------


## Abi

Scooter is really annoying, but i can sort of understand why they've paired her with someone like that. If they kept having stories with her, a bad boyfriend and a relationship which ended in disaster over and over again, then it would become very VERY boring

----------


## Keating's babe

I find Scooter a pointless character and can't see him and Sarah lasting.

----------


## true.moon

same

----------


## Katy

She soes deserve some happiness but they could have got someone more interesting.

----------


## Abi

He is a bit boring, but at least its a break from her normal type.

----------


## alan45

He may be boring but at least he is a change from her usual type

----------


## Abi

Exactly

----------


## *vcl*

I agree that they are not very suited but i did hear, not sure where think it may have been in closer or something like that, 

that sarah was going to have another fling with jason grimshaw again, the actress real life boyfriend.  

not sure if its true but personally think they are more suited than her and scooter.

----------


## Abi

I think that if that turns out to be true then its a shame. I say this because its the sort of thing which is typical of Sarah, and i thought we were getting something a bit different and original from her.

Turns out that this could be all wrong

----------


## luna_lovegood

I like Scooter and Sarah as a couple. It's nice to see her involed in a humerous storyline for once rather than all the life threatning situations she has faced over the last few years.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they are a perfect couple together i think this is the one for Sarah.
even though Scooter is werid and likes fish lol

----------


## Bad Wolf

i cant stand scooter. he is really irratating and i wish he would leave

----------


## Jade

Yes he needs to go, there is not point to him what so ever.  Can they not get Sarah a nice sensible bloke, maybe some one a bit older?

----------


## chance

he is boring but then again it is nice to see sarah with someone different,what annoys me is that you never see her looking after her own child

----------


## feelingyellow

i love scooter! i no i'm so sad, but i just like seeing sarah-lou with someone who's really sweet! even if he is weird! and what's wrong with liking fish?

----------


## kirsty_g

i like him aswell and i would of done the same to save the fish

----------


## xcutiekatiex

she can do so much better

__________________

----------


## Abi

At least the fishgate saga is over, so it could be worse

----------


## i_luv_dennis

he is weried but great

----------


## SoapRach

I just don't get the point of him.  the only storyline they've bothered to give him was a weird one about fish!

----------

